# 06 New Beetle convertible Red Flashing Temp Light when Cold



## DOM! (Nov 16, 1999)

New Beetle Vert, 06 2.5L Auto:
Ok, I know this should be indicating that the coolant level if too low but it is right on the mark (in fact when this started happening I took some out.) So when the car is cold (like over night) the level is perfect. So this light eventually turns off after a bit of driving. There are no codes for a temp sensor being thrown. 
So I am leaning toward some temp sensor and not the level sensor. Any one have any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## ohmab (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: 06 New Beetle convertible Red Flashing Temp Light when Cold (DOM!)*

Same thing happens in my son's '06 NB, 2.5, Auto. As well as not starting on the really cold days, unless you give it an extra amount of gas. I had the light checked out and at the time they said it was because the coolant was low, so they added some, and it stopped until the recent cold start problems.


----------



## drozcast (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: 06 New Beetle convertible Red Flashing Temp Light when Cold (DOM!)*

maybe it's user error...


----------



## DOM! (Nov 16, 1999)

*Re: 06 New Beetle convertible Red Flashing Temp Light when Cold (ohmab)*

The level is perfect, right in between the lines. It goes away when the car warms up some. No starting problems but it at times seems to have a harder time starting, I assumed it was because I have yet to change the plugs (just turned 40K.) Adirondack lists one temp sensor so I may just change it to see what happens.


----------



## DOM! (Nov 16, 1999)

*Re: 06 New Beetle convertible Red Flashing Temp Light when Cold (drozcast)*

I'll let you tell her!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: 06 New Beetle convertible Red Flashing Temp Light when Cold (DOM!)*

do you park on a hill? The sensor is inside of the coolant ball and is simply two posts that extend into the coolant. The sensor simply looks for a continuous signal and the coolant provides the current.
If you park on a hill there is a chance that the coolant is missing the sensor itself and throwing the light.


----------



## DOM! (Nov 16, 1999)

*Re: 06 New Beetle convertible Red Flashing Temp Light when Cold (J.Owen)*

Nope it is in the garage which is level. 
I wonder if the level senser if replacable without changing the entire globe?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: 06 New Beetle convertible Red Flashing Temp Light when Cold (DOM!)*

not sure. its embedded in the globe so i wouldn't think you could swap it out. the globe isnt that expensive though.


----------



## boostedtwo (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: 06 New Beetle convertible Red Flashing Temp Light when Cold (DOM!)*

The exact same thing is happeneing with my 94 Golf. I have a remote starter ill start it to warm it up and when i get in i see the temp light flashing. Ill turn off the remote start and start it manually and poof the light is gone now that the car is warmed up. The coolant level is fine aswell if anything its just over the max line and I also park on level ground.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Same problem here on my 03.5 Turbo S... I miss my coolant temp gauge


----------

